# Protokollierung des LAN-Netzwerktraffics unter Windows XP



## HeinerK (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei einem WindowsXP-Rechner den Traffic, der über das LAN-Device geht, protokollieren. 

Es würde mir reichen, wenn die Tagessummen in MB (oder auch Stundensummen) in einer Textfile o.ä. festgehalten würden. Eine Auswertung würde ich später in Excel über eine Pivot-Tabelle machen.

Gibt es so ein Programm als Freeware oder auch käuflich am Markt? Mit den Windows-Bordmitteln ist das nicht möglich, oder?

Heiner


----------



## Technoblade (21. April 2011)

Das erste ergebis von google bei windows netzwerktraffic überwachen:

http://www.internet-echo.de/system/netzwerk-system/netzwerktraffic-uberwachen-freeware/

das dürfte doch ziemlich genau das sein was du willst, oder?


----------

